# Ammo Storage



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I apologize in advance if this question has been asked and answered before; I searched the forum but couldn't find anything.

Question: Is there any benefit to vacuum sealing loose ammo for storage?

#ammostorage #vacuumsealammo


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> I apologize in advance if this question has been asked and answered before; I searched the forum but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Question: Is there any benefit to vacuum sealing loose ammo for storage?
> 
> #ammostorage #vacuumsealammo


If it feels good, do it! Hell one rainy Saturday about 10 years ago or so, I put a bunch of ammo in multiple Mylar Bags with Oxygen absorbers and put some of these packs in 5 gallon buckets with other stuff. Kinda like a "Care Package" of various stuff in a 5 gallon bucket!

But unless you just want to, there is no valid reason to do so...I've never had an issue with any ammo going bad and the oldest that I have is from the 1940's....and they go bang very loudly every time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The only freedom seeds I have vac-sealed is

1. the 'extras' I have stored in an unheated storage unit. Although it's all in ammo cans, it's still all sealed to prevent moisture condensation due to an temperature inversion.
2. an Altoids tin with .22LR in my bug-out bag.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Not needed, put it in a USGI ammo can with a desiccant, keep it closed until you need it.

If it is just ammo no boxes, just seal it in the cans.

You can do cheap desiccant with cat litter, heat it in a sauce pan on the stove @ medium for about 10 minutes.

Let it cool then put about a 1/4 cup in an old knee high stocking without holes, tie it and you are done.

No stocking? you can use a coffee filter, staple it closed.

That will be good for a 50 Cal can with boxes.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The only freedom seeds I have vac-sealed is
> 
> 1. the 'extras' I have stored in an unheated storage unit. Although it's all in ammo cans, it's still all sealed to prevent moisture condensation due to an temperature inversion.
> 2. an Altoids tin with .22LR in my bug-out bag.


That's the thing. We were also wondering about storing the ammo in our unheated garage. It stays cool all summer (doubt it's ever been over 60 degrees in there), but might occasionally freeze in the winter.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> Not needed, put it in a USGI ammo can with a desiccant, keep it closed until you need it.
> 
> If it is just ammo no boxes, just seal it in the cans.
> 
> ...


We have a good bit of ammo. The cost of USGI ammo cans would be prohibitive. Right now all the ammo is stored in plastic crates, no seal, and the loose ammo is counted out into Ziploc bags.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> That's the thing. We were also wondering about storing the ammo in our unheated garage. It stays cool all summer (doubt it's ever been over 60 degrees in there), but might occasionally freeze in the winter.


The low temperature won't hurt it, but a _change_ in temperature that's fast enough might wring moisture out of the air causing it to condense. Highly unlikely, IMHO, but as long as I've already got the sealer and bags, it's cheap insurance.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The low temperature won't hurt it, but a _change_ in temperature that's fast enough might wring moisture out of the air causing it to condense. Highly unlikely, IMHO, but as long as I've already got the sealer and bags, it's cheap insurance.


There won't be any fast temperature changes. I'm going to pass this info along to my husband and start looking for a used FoodSaver. (I don't want to vacuum seal ammo with the same one I use to vacuum seal food.)


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I don’t know about vacuum sealing ammo, but I will let you know how I store ammo.

I put boxes of ammo in a locked metal ammo cabinet.

So far I have had zero problems and some of my ammo is 12 years old...nothing fancy here. As long as you keep it dry I think you are good to go for the long haul.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> There won't be any fast temperature changes. I'm going to pass this info along to my husband and start looking for a used FoodSaver. (I don't want to vacuum seal ammo with the same one I use to vacuum seal food.)


Get 4 or 6 mil. poly bags use what I mentioned and seal them.

Do not vac them you will loose integrity sooner or later.

DRY is important next temp.

Use GI 20 MM cans if you have that much, I have plenty of them filled, cannot pick them up.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Get 4 or 6 mil. poly bags use what I mentioned and seal them.
> 
> Do not vac them you will loose integrity sooner or later.
> 
> ...


Top right of this page, 6 mill is better than 4.

https://www.uline.com/Grp_43/Poly-Tubing


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> Top right of this page, 6 mill is better than 4.
> 
> https://www.uline.com/Grp_43/Poly-Tubing


Thanks.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I use 50 cal ammo cans. Store in a cool, dry, dark place. All ww2 ammo I have tried goes bang.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I store mine in the cheap ass plastic ammo cans from Wally World and have had no issues. They have a rubber gasket seal and each can carry 500 rounds of 5.56. Various calibers, various counts. Just keep the ammo dry and you should be good to go. I use the ammo cans because they are easy to tote.

I mark the outside with the Caliber, quantity, and grain.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> I apologize in advance if this question has been asked and answered before; I searched the forum but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Question: Is there any benefit to vacuum sealing loose ammo for storage?
> 
> #ammostorage #vacuumsealammo


Seems to be plenty that come up with a simple search-

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/search.php?searchid=6665143

Instead of searching from the main page go to the forum that your question should fit in the then search within that forum. Easy button not even needed.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

stuff in storage no. stuff that is in my BOB or go bag yes, but i do a small snip on the none sealed edge of the bag so I can open it without a knife or scissors. My theory is who the heck knows what is going to happen to my bob or go bag or any ammo in deep dug storage. but other stuff I store in 50 cal and 30 cal ammo cans


----------

